# Squirells Breeding Already



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

See 2 squirells breeding today in my back yard. Pretty sure they weren't playing leap frog.........  .............Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, squirrels breed in spring and summer. Maybe they were a little late.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

These our black squirells. The male is kinda cool looking due to he has a white tip on his tail...............Rich


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

One of my employees found 2 baby squrrels in his driveway wednesday, They had fallen out of the tree and died....they were about 6 inches long, fur and ready to go...just went too early,


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember shooting a female squirell last year and was full of milk. Can't remember if it was this early in the season though..............Rich


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I've seen em breed in the fall while bow hunting. Maybe I did not know what I was seeing?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen as many as a dozen males chasing one female thru the woods in the fall, I always assumed it was breeding season?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

People these are rats that climb trees. the harder we pressure them the more babies they make. They can breed like 6 or 8 times a year, if the weather cooperates.
..
Shame on you guys for lookin at them while they... uhh.... did what they did.
..
Huntinbull


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

So Bull I guess you don't want to see the video then.............LOL.............Take care buddy.........B.T.W. ......When we hooking up for some yote hunting in Shreve or Nashville ?.......Rich


----------

